# Translation Project Manager for ECI Athens



## Dido (Nov 8, 2010)

ECI is one of the leading providers of multilanguage subtitling for broadcast and DVD in both the European and world markets. We also offer a variety of translation and other language-related services. Furthermore, the ECI Athens branch is an approved vendor for text translation services for the European Commission.

We require a Translation Project Manager to join our team in Athens in managing multi-language translation projects, mainly for the EU. 

The ideal candidate will have excellent command of English as well as a minimum of two years’ translation and project management experience. Experience in EU translation projects (or a stage) is also desirable. Experience in subtitling is an advantage.

This is a challenging role involving the allocation of work to in-house and freelance translators, reviewing and monitoring their work and ensuring the timely delivery of projects to tight deadlines and a high standard of quality. 

Please email your CV and covering letter to [email protected] using the phrase ‘Translation Project Manager, Athens’ as the subject of your email. Please note that only successful applicants will be contacted.

Closing date for applications Monday 22 November 2010.


----------

